# i just found



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I have not seen this before so i thought id share it with you.

Happy hunting!!!

http://www.knittingpatternsgalore.com/attributes-short-rows.html


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

it's a great place to be thank you


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Diane D said:


> I have not seen this before so i thought id share it with you.
> 
> Happy hunting!!!
> 
> http://www.knittingpatternsgalore.com/attributes-short-rows.html


Wow! Indeed a treasure. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Maisie17 (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh wowo! I'd not seen this before...many happy hours now sorted :lol:


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for the link - well no housework this weekend.....


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Looks like I'll be doing some exploring on this site this weekend. Thank you!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

blessedinMO said:


> Wow! Indeed a treasure. Thanks so much for sharing.


I agree. Double WOW!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

many thanks!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

you all most welcome


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Great link. Thanks.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

So many nice patterns. Thank you.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow! A treasure indeed! Thank you so much for sharing this with us!!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

Thanks so much! they even had plus sizes


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Mmmm! Lovely patterns, I saved a few. Thank you.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice site, thank you :-D


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

I love the dragon.


----------



## CharlotteY73 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

